# Multnomah Falls Frozen in Ice Storm!



## youneek (Feb 8, 2006)

A black and white version.








Larger Black & White








A little less saturation.


----------



## Arch (Feb 8, 2006)

Cool shot, maybe a touch too high in colour saturation, but good perspective :thumbup:


----------



## youneek (Feb 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 10, 2006)

It still is beyond my grasp to imagine a weather cold enough to freeze some waters rushing as fast as this... :scratch: 

How many versions are you posting, after all? Right now I seem to only get a colour one... and two red x's.


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2006)

Fabulous capture! :thumbup: That's an event you won't see often, I bet. 

I like the color version here, simply because the bluish tones add to the coldness of all that ice. And the bright spots of people give a better sense of depth and drama.

I'd love to be on that bridge!  

Nice one. I'd like to see it larger.


----------



## youneek (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks all, I'll post a larger version of the B & W, yes the bridge is about as far as most people go.  The falls are 620' that's both upper and lower.  The bridge provides a great place to shoot the upper falls and looking down at the lower falls.  There is a very steep and winding trail that takes you to the top where there is a lookout platform right on edge of the falls with amazing views of the falls and the Columbia River across the highway.


----------



## youneek (Feb 11, 2006)

Posted additional versions.


----------



## youneek (Feb 11, 2006)

LaFoto, believe rushing waters can freeze, in Oregon no less.


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 11, 2006)

Neat - the one time I saw this in person it was pouring down rain so hard you couldn't even get out of the car.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow! Too cool.
When I came into Hamburg by train yesterday a week ago, I also saw "frozen waterfalls" (not really)  - drainage openings from a long train bridge next to ours where there were these big frozen rain water outlets... and I tried to walk back there and find it so I could photograph it, but there was no way back. All railroad territory, no trespassing. Hmph.


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome :thumbup: :thumbup:  , love the color version the best.


----------



## cjoe (Feb 11, 2006)

love the subject and the composition of the photos, but i think they are a little oversaturated, as you mentioned in your other thread.


----------



## charizzi (Feb 11, 2006)

WOW... I have never seen this before either!  frozen waterfalls or frozen water that seems to be in the middle of running fast!  great capture!


----------



## scoob (Feb 11, 2006)

wow, never seen this before!!! cool shots!


----------

